# Anyone interested in making me 4 fake wood eggs?



## drycreek (Jun 2, 2022)

I need 4 fake wood eggs and would just as soon give someone on here a few dollars than buy Chinese junk. They can be made out of any scraps you might have laying around.
Thanks
Larry


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 2, 2022)

Here's all you'll ever want or need. Why do you want fake wood?





Wooden Eggs - Wood Crafts - Craft Supplies


We carry variety of wooden eggs. Our eggs are unfinished and made of solid wood. These eggs are wonderful for painting and decorating.




factorydirectcraft.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 2, 2022)

drycreek said:


> I need 4 fake wood eggs and would just as soon give someone on here a few dollars than buy Chinese junk. They can be made out of any scraps you might have laying around.
> Thanks
> Larry


Are you painting them? I turn egg shapes for fun out of scraps. Some scraps are bland others are nicer. Some have heavy grain/ pore patterns others are fruitwood...
Also. Small, medium, or jumbo? 4 matching or...


----------



## drycreek (Jun 2, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Are you painting them? I turn egg shapes for fun out of scraps. Some scraps are bland others are nicer. Some have heavy grain/ pore patterns others are fruitwood...
> Also. Small, medium, or jumbo? 4 matching or...


No I’ll just put a coat or two of mineral oil on them. They can be made out of bland wood medium in size going to use in nest to encourage young chickens to use the nest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 2, 2022)

Ok. I used A pear wood in my chicken house. Finally tossed it.

my chickens figured it out now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek (Jun 2, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Ok. I used A pear wood in my chicken house. Finally tossed it.


I’d say they did.


2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 227613my chickens figured it out now...


----------



## drycreek (Jun 2, 2022)

Just let know how much and pm your pay pal if you use pay pal.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 2, 2022)

drycreek said:


> No I’ll just put a coat or two of mineral oil on them. They can be made out of bland wood medium in size going to use in nest to encourage young chickens to use the nest.


Sounds like fruitwood or maple will be best. Let me see if I can't get a bag or box to fit some medium to beginner size. I will try to get a price together this weekend. Right now, I have to do some housey stuff.


----------



## drycreek (Jun 2, 2022)

No problem l’m in no hurry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 3, 2022)

Back when I kept chickens I used a golf ball..... Since chickens don't play golf, they didn't know it wasn't an egg and started laying in the nest....

Alan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 6, 2022)

Shipped price will be 10 dollars. Since I do these for fun and turning practice, I won't ask much more than shipping and tape. I have a pear spindle chucked up but have been hacking and coughing with allergies and the wife didn't let me turn the lathe on this weekend. Well... asked me not to , same thing if you like rock free soup beans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Jun 6, 2022)

LOL just let me know when your finished and will trade some cash for product.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 9, 2022)

drycreek said:


> No I’ll just put a coat or two of mineral oil on them. They can be made out of bland wood medium in size going to use in nest to encourage young chickens to use the nest.


I haven't forgotten you yet. Should I?  

these are some sort of foreign pallet wood. I suspect mango but am not sure.

these are apple
Both have a thin coat of coconut oil on them to seal them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek (Jul 9, 2022)

Looks great, I can PayPal you as a friend. Just pm me with the info.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 9, 2022)

Well, I need to finish sanding the two that are still stuck together in the first picture. Will pm you when they are finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 12, 2022)

Payment rcvd and tracking sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drycreek (Jul 14, 2022)

Eggs came today, great job. 
Again thanks!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks.


----------

